# Favorite Elf that starts with 'F'



## Ecthelion (Mar 8, 2003)

Which of the above elves that have names starting with 'F' is your favorite?

-~Ecthelion~-


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 8, 2003)

*Fingolfin*

Fingolfin all the way, his duel with Morgoth is one of my favorite parts in all of Tolkien's works.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 8, 2003)

*Finrod all the way!*

Not a difficult choice for me. He was wise, powerful, was kind to the race of men and guided them, he built Nargothrond, and last but not least, he sacrificed himself in the pits of Sauron's Isle so that Beren and Luthien's mission could succeed.


----------



## Niniel (Mar 9, 2003)

Finrod here as well!


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 9, 2003)

Feanor, of course! Very infamous. More interesting than the boring old heroic types.


----------



## Carantalath (Mar 9, 2003)

I chose Fingolfin because he was so brave when he went face-to-face against Morgoth.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 13, 2003)

I chose Feanor, he is so unlike any other Elf in the story, ambitious, outspoken, rash; he is more like a Dwarf in most aspects, not like an Elf at all. It's what makes him so appealing.


----------

